# Aaarggghh!



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I just scraped together the money to get the parts for my project. So what happens, we decide to put the house up on the market. I had to go out and spend the money on drywall. I hate priorities!!! I mean, I was right there, ready to do the work and was drooling with excitement, and now I have a bunch of drywall to put up, I hate doing drywall too.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Moving Jim? Speculating?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

That sucks!!

When it comes to drywall, I will hang it all day long, but I refuse to tape and mud!

Hopefully you sell for a great price so that you can get right back to your project.

~Andrew


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Ooh, bad news--I'm hoping to get a few things myself before something else happens and delays it. That's happened a few times, and I feel your pain.

Oh, and I need a new computer as well, this thing is on its last legs.


----------



## Zacman0126 (Apr 20, 2009)

I got some parts laying around...what you need?


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I'll put up a shopping list as soon as I can find it. We have moved 5 rooms into 3 right now and are doing the other 2. Did I mention I hate drywall? I can't find anything right now! All the boards are hung and a coat of mud in one of them. Guess what I'm doing all weekend? Gotta go buy some pine and do some quick trim too. I hate doing drywall...did I mention that?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

zontar said:


> Oh, and I need a new computer as well, this thing is on its last legs.


build yer own, and save big bux. newegg is your friend


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I hate doing drywall...did I mention that?


Hmmm a smart man would get good at it.. pickup a small extra job and buy parts.. 

I still hate drywall too.... just finished a bathroom reno for my buddy... good thing that was while the mud was drying I played his vintage ( unknown) SG and Black faced Fender Pro reverb. 



Ok .. I hate too much drywall.....


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> build yer own, and save big bux. newegg is your friend


I know someone who sells computers and will build them for you--I'm going to checking out what kind of deal he can give me (as he offered to do so.)


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Jim,

I will be home from Kuwait on the fifteenth of sept. The weekend of the ninteenth is out of the question becase our Daughter is getting married in our yard and there will just be too much havoc.
But pick a day come on down and I'll fix you up. I think that I have everything you need on hand. Just remember, that's what friends are for. 
Later.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

A marathon for sure....got the rooms in primer and now to do a bit of trim. The house is slowly getting back in order. I haven't found my list yet for the parts I need. When sanity returns here, I will get it posted. Everyone dig out your black hardware for possible sale!


----------

